# reiserfs in debian standard kernel ramdisk installieren?



## profy (23. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin,

nach dem Upgrade von debian sarge zu etch (wurde ja Zeit) ist nun reiserfs nicht mehr im Kernel enthalten und ich kann nicht das System über den Kernel 2.6 booten, da das root filesystem auch reiserfs ist. Über den alten 2.4 geht es noch.
Nun wollte ich diesmal keinen eigenen Kernel kompilieren, um nach einem Kernelupdate diese Prozedur immer wieder machen zu müssen.
Die Idee wäre es, reiserfs in die ramdisk des Kernels zu packen.

```
/etc/mkinitrd/modules
```
scheint der richtige Ort zum konfigurieren zu sein.
Was aber nun?

```
You must run mkinitrd(8) to effect this change
```
Diesen Befehl gibt es nicht.

```
apt-cache search mkinitrd
yaird - Yet Another mkInitRD
```
Ist dieses Programm eine Alternative oder der einzige Weg?

Alternativ könnte man auch das Filesystem konvertieren.
Hier habe ich ein Beispiel gefunden, wie man reiserfs zu ext3 konvertiert. Es erscheint mir aber für das rott filesystem etwas gewagt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hinweise.
Sven


----------



## Navy (23. Oktober 2008)

mkinitrd ist IIRC depricated


```
mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-$KERNELNUMMER
```


----------



## profy (23. Oktober 2008)

Super, Danke.
Das war es fast.
Mein Beispiel:

```
mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.18-6-486  2.6.18-6-486
```
Man muss wohl unter einem anderen Kernel explizit den Zielkernel angeben
und bei grub darauf achten, dass die ramdisk auch eingetragen ist.


----------

